# The Suns 2K8 Ratings



## Jabroni (Jun 4, 2007)

The New ratings are out for the Suns on the 2K8 game. They look good. I do feel Nash is slightly over-rated and Diaw is under-rated but overall we have a great team.

Pg Nash (96)
Sg Bell (78)/ Barbosa (85)
Sf Diaw (79)
Pf Marion (93)
C Stoudemire (95)

Nash is the highest rated Pg, along with Arenas (96), Stoudemire is the top rated C and Marion is in the top 10 Pf. Duncan (98), Kobe(98), Garnett(97) and Dirk(97) are the only players rated above Nash I believe, Wade may be rated a 97 too but with last years injury it seems unlikely.

I haven't found any ratings on Hill but it may be because he is not in the top 20 in his position. Its comforting that we have 6 players in the top 20, by 2k Sports raters, in their positions.


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: The Suns 2K8 Rathings*

i dont think nash is overrated at all but i do beleive diaw is really underrated


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: The Suns 2K8 Rathings*

Barbosa's speed rating better be than last year's.

I was happy with his 3pt rating in 2k7 but the dudes the fastest player in the league yet his speed rating is only 89? 

I expect 95 or better this time...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: The Suns 2K8 Rathings*

I think it was funny that Banks was the best defensive player on the last game. He was also faster than Barbosa in the game. Grant Hill has been in the mid 80s since 2k series came out. He's been injured but no one doubts his playing abilities when healthy. Nash is overall ridiculously good in the game (as he should be being that he is a 2xMVP). Marion is underrated in the game though. He should be above 95.

IF only Diaw didn't find a way to suck last season, he'd be great in the game.....


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: The Suns 2K8 Rathings*

Here is the ratings for NBA Live 08... Suns are ranked much worse...

Amare - 88 (only behind Duncan as C)
Marion - 88 (behind KG, Dirk, Brand as PF)
Diaw - 76 (behind alot)
Raja - 75
Barbosa - 77
Nash - 91 (tied with GA0)

Here are some overrated/underrateds affiliated w/ Suns...

*PGs*


> Overrated/underrated: When Gilbert signed to be on the cover, I guess he made sure to add the clause where he was the highest rated player at his position. Cover or not, putting him in the same class as Nash is a bit much. I also don't think Chris Paul deserves to be 4 points ahead of Deron Williams at this point. After watching Williams in the playoffs, I might even give him the nod over CP3 heading into the season.


*SGs*


> Overrated/underrated: Joe Johnson should feel a bit slighted with his 84, and if you watched any basketball last year and feel that Larry Hughes should have a better rating than Barbosa or Randy Foye, you deserve to get smacked in the head by Rafer Alston.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: The Suns 2K8 Rathings*

anyone got links to there pages with ratings?


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: The Suns 2K8 Rathings*

2K8 Rankings - http://www.gametap.com/home/read/article/8a25090115182c4a011519c6c74a0c45

Live 08 Rankings - http://www.gametap.com/home/read/article/8a25090114b301760114b3825aa0013a

Only top 20 in each position...


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: The Suns 2K8 Rathings*

2k8 top ten point guards
1. Steve Nash: 96
2. Gilbert Arenas: 96
3. Allen Iverson: 93
4. Baron Davis: 93
5. Jason Kidd: 92
6. Chris Paul: 91
7. Deron Williams: 90
8. Tony Parker: 90
9. Chauncey Billups: 89
10. Kirk Hinrich: 85

the person that should feel slighted the most is tony parker dude just won a ring his 3rd and hes supposed to be worse than chris paul and deron williams , i think he should be 93 with iverson and bd and gilbert should be a 93 as well but he is on the cover so..... lol. deron williams is better than chris paul who didnt even make the playoffs some of the rankings are confusing


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: The Suns 2K8 Rathings*

Is Francis a FA in this game? What team is he on?


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: The Suns 2K8 Rathings*



IceMan23and3 said:


> I think it was funny that Banks was the best defensive player on the last game. He was also faster than Barbosa in the game. Grant Hill has been in the mid 80s since 2k series came out. He's been injured but no one doubts his playing abilities when healthy. *Nash is overall ridiculously good in the game (as he should be being that he is a 2xMVP). Marion is underrated in the game though. He should be above 95.*
> 
> IF only Diaw didn't find a way to suck last season, he'd be great in the game.....



I really have no interest in the game, but don't you feel that's a bit much, especially when in comparison Iverson is 93, Nash is 96, Dirk is 95, Elton Brand is 92, Carmelo is 94, Pierce is 91, T-Mac is 93,Yao is 92, and Baron is 93. At 95 he'd only be two below LeBron, Wade and co. Marion isn't a franshise player, and I assume people 95+ probably are. I'd even dare to say 93 is a tad high. In my opinion he isn't on the same plane as T-Mac, Yao, Pierce or Iverson.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

IceMan is a big Marion fan. You have to take what you're given and roll with it.

He has also said that Marion ought to be considered on the same level as K.G., to give a previously established example.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Lol, call me mad, but i think most of those stats are way too high. 

Amare - 88 (only behind Duncan as C)
Marion - 88 (behind KG, Dirk, Brand as PF)
Diaw - 76 (behind alot)
Raja - 75
Barbosa - 77
Nash - 91 (tied with GA0)

That there is much more realistic than the 2k8 ratings. Diaw underated? The guy was one of the most disappointing this past season, but you know 70's is perfect for Bell, Diaw. 70s is like a B+. They are role players, and they avg 10-14ppg, 3-5 rebs. I would put gerald wallace, iguadala over diaw in overall ratings. Of course lets cross our fingers that diaw returns to 05/06 playoff form of 18, 6 and 6, hopefully moving kurt would have freed up more time for him, tho with Amare dominating our frontcourt with marion, dont expect diaw to do terribly well, but adequately ok.


88 amare is good too. Think about it critically, the players deficiencies. LOL at nash 96 rating in 2k8!!!! He must have 100 for everything cept rebound, def and block or something.

I like the game to be challenging. If u have everyone rated so high, its destroys the fun of it. I only ever play NBA Live i dont have a console system. I like to draft my own players rather than play preset teams, that way i can pick and choose a different mix and flavour to my team.

Enjoy playing the games!


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: The Suns 2K8 Rathings*



veve130 said:


> 2k8 top ten point guards
> 1. Steve Nash: 96
> 2. Gilbert Arenas: 96
> 3. Allen Iverson: 93
> ...


Gilly is on the cover of Live 08, not 2K8...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> IceMan is a big Marion fan. You have to take what you're given and roll with it.
> 
> He has also said that Marion ought to be considered on the same level as K.G., to give a previously established example.


Other than his 3pt shot, what does Marion *NOT* excel at? He has the lowest miss% on blocks in the league, also among the lowest % of his shots blocked in the league. As far as SFs go, he is the best rebounder in the league, one of the best defenders in the league, great hands for steals(top 5), amazing speed and quickness, good passing, and good ball handling. He is one of the most statistically impressive players in the NBA. The only qualm I have or anyone has with Marion's game is that he tends to shoot too many 3s instead of taking it to the rim. Marion is one of the best players in the league. Suns don't win without Marion.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Barbosa's ratings were brutal last year IMO. He wasn't even all that fast and he couldn't shoot either. Nice to see he's up in the 80's now where he belongs.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Well, I'd rather not have to go into this debate, but if you insist. Let's look at this from a statistical standpoint.

06-07
Kevin Garnett: 22.4 PPG (47.6 FG% (17.6 FGA per game), 21.4 3PT% (0.7 3PTA per game), 83.5 FT% (6.6 FTA per game)), 12.8 RPG (10.4 DRB, 2.4 ORB), 4.1 APG, 1.2 SPG, 1.7 BPG, 2.7 TOPG

Shawn Marion: 17.5 PPG (52.4 FG% (13.4 FGA), 31.7 3PT% (3.2 3PA), 81.0 FT% (3.1 FTA)), 9.8 RPG (7.7 DRB, 2.2 ORB), 1.7 APG, 2.0 SPG, 1.5 BPG, 1.4 TOPG

As you can see, the only thing Marion has over KG is his three point shooting (KG doesn't actually take many three point shots, just 56 on the season. Marion took 252, and for someone who took so many, he sure does shoot a poor percentage.) and stealing. KG is a better shot blocker, a better scorer, a better rebounder (by far), a better passer (by faaaaaar), draws more fouls (by more than double), and all this is in 1.8 more minutes.

But, let's say Shawn played as many minutes as KG. Hell, let's say he played 40 minutes flat and produced the same exact amount in that time. He is still, by far, statistically out done by Garnett's actual averages.

But, let's say we compare career years? Well, for Shawn, that was last year. Last year was also one of KG's worst statistical performances since his game actually developed (his 4th year in the league). So let's just put Marion's prime year up against one of KG's off years.

05-06
Garnett: 21.8 PPG, 12.7 RPG, 4.1 APG, 1.4 SPG, 1.4 BPG, 2.4 TOPG (52.6 FG%, 26.7 3PT%, 81.0 FT%, 58.9 TS%) - 38.9 MPG
Marion: 21.8 PPG, 11.8 RPG, 1.8 APG, 2.0 SPG, 1.7 BPG, 1.5 TOPG (52.5 FG%, 33.1 3PT%, 80.9 FT%, 59.1 TS%) - 40.3 MPG

So in Marion's career year, the only statistics he was better than Garnett in was steals and blocks, with a tiny edge in TS%. Garnett scored as much as him, rebounded more than him, got over double the amount of assists as him, etc. Let's not even talk about Marion's career year in comparison to Garnett's career year.

And then, let's talk about them actually playing. Watching them play. Garnett is a presence out on the floor. Nobody in the league can truly shut him down because he can score from wherever, and if he's not scoring, he can set up his teammates. Shawn, however, feeds almost solely on the defense forgetting he's on the floor. He plays off the ball extremely well, but he can not create his own shot. Ever. When he tries, it very rarely ends up as anything but awful.

In fact, the majority of the time that Marion puts the ball on the floor, he crosses over, dribbles back a couple times, then passes it out to someone who actually ought to have the ball in their hands and can create with the ball in their hands.

Now, I love Shawn. He plays with pure hustle. He plays very well off the ball. On occasion, when his shot is falling, he can be a real threat out on the floor. But against any disciplined defensive team, Shawn suffers. The only points you see him getting against the Spurs are the occasional floater and fast break points, because he can't create his own shot. Garnett doesn't have this problem. Garnett doesn't have any problem. Garnett is one of the few players in the history of the league who well and truly have no real weakness out on the floor. Shawn is not.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I never said that Marion is better than KG..... but that was a very nice statistical analysis.... except for the fact that you never mentioned their different roles on their teams. Marion, however, has done all of this _*WITH*_ Amare on the court. Would KG have the same number of rebounds and ppg if Amare were on his team? My argument is that he and KG are two of the biggest statistical nightmares in fantasy leagues because they fill up the stat line. KG does it better, but Marion does a pretty damn good job.

Marion

Ranks #35 in the NBA in Points Per Game(17.5)
Ranks #8 in the NBA in Rebounds Per Game(9.8)
Ranks #17 in the NBA in Field-Goal Percentage(0.524)
Ranks #6 in the NBA in Steals Per Game(1.95)
Ranks #21 in the NBA in Blocks Per Game(1.53)
Ranks #20 in the NBA in Minutes Per Game(37.6)
Ranks #10 in the NBA in Minutes Played(3010.0)
Ranks #19 in the NBA in Field Goals Made(561.0)
Ranks #29 in the NBA in Field Goal Attempts(1071.0)
Ranks #30 in the NBA in Offensive Rebounds(172.0)
Ranks #26 in the NBA in Offensive Rebounds Per Game(2.2)
Ranks #6 in the NBA in Defensive Rebounds(613.0)
Ranks #8 in the NBA in Defensive Rebounds Per Game(7.7)
 
Ranks #9 in the NBA in Total Rebounds(785.0)
Ranks #1 in the NBA in Steals(156.0)
Ranks #18 in the NBA in Blocks(122.0)
Ranks #29 in the NBA in Points(1403.0)
Ranks #1 in the NBA in Steals Per Turnover(1.37)
Ranks #38 in the NBA in Field Goals Per 48 Minutes(8.95)
Ranks #14 in the NBA in Defensive Rebounds Per 48 Minutes(9.8)
Ranks #37 in the NBA in Rebounds Per 48 Minutes(12.5)
Ranks #9 in the NBA in Steals Per 48 Minutes(2.49)
Ranks #34 in the NBA in Blocks Per 48 Minutes(1.95)
Ranks #7 in the NBA in Total Efficiency Points(1929.0)
Ranks #12 in the NBA in Efficiency Ranking(24.11)
Ranks #12 in the NBA in Efficiency Ranking Per 48 Minutes(30.76)
 Garnett

Ranks #14 in the NBA in Points Per Game(22.4)
Ranks #1 in the NBA in Rebounds Per Game(12.8)
Ranks #35 in the NBA in Assists Per Game(4.1)
Ranks #35 in the NBA in Field-Goal Percentage(0.476)
Ranks #33 in the NBA in Free-Throw Percentage(0.835)
Ranks #35 in the NBA in Steals Per Game(1.17)
Ranks #15 in the NBA in Blocks Per Game(1.66)
Ranks #8 in the NBA in Minutes Per Game(39.4)
Ranks #12 in the NBA in Minutes Played(2995.0)
Ranks #9 in the NBA in Field Goals Made(638.0)
Ranks #7 in the NBA in Field Goal Attempts(1341.0)
Ranks #14 in the NBA in Free Throws(416.0)
Ranks #17 in the NBA in Free Throw Attempts(498.0)
Ranks #27 in the NBA in Offensive Rebounds(183.0)
Ranks #19 in the NBA in Offensive Rebounds Per Game(2.4)
Ranks #1 in the NBA in Defensive Rebounds(792.0)
Ranks #1 in the NBA in Defensive Rebounds Per Game(10.4)
Ranks #2 in the NBA in Total Rebounds(975.0)
 
Ranks #39 in the NBA in Assists(313.0)
Ranks #36 in the NBA in Steals(89.0)
Ranks #16 in the NBA in Blocks(126.0)
Ranks #10 in the NBA in Points(1704.0)
Ranks #46 in the NBA in Steals Per Turnover(0.43)
Ranks #18 in the NBA in Field Goals Per 48 Minutes(10.23)
Ranks #18 in the NBA in Field-Goal Attempts Per 48 Minutes(21.49)
Ranks #22 in the NBA in Free Throws Per 48 Minutes(6.67)
Ranks #28 in the NBA in Free Throw Attempts Per 48 Minutes(7.98)
Ranks #2 in the NBA in Defensive Rebounds Per 48 Minutes(12.7)
Ranks #7 in the NBA in Rebounds Per 48 Minutes(15.6)
Ranks #32 in the NBA in Blocks Per 48 Minutes(2.02)
Ranks #23 in the NBA in Points Per 48 Minutes(27.3)
Ranks #25 in the NBA in Total Turnovers(205.0)
Ranks #1 in the NBA in Total Efficiency Points(2217.0)
Ranks #1 in the NBA in Efficiency Ranking(29.17)
Ranks #4 in the NBA in Efficiency Ranking Per 48 Minutes(35.53)
Ranks #25 in the NBA in Turnovers Per Game(2.7)


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

IceMan23and3 said:


> I never said that Marion is better than KG..... but that was a very nice statistical analysis.... except for the fact that you never mentioned their different roles on their teams. Marion, however, has done all of this _*WITH*_ Amare on the court. Would KG have the same number of rebounds and ppg if Amare were on his team? My argument is that he and KG are two of the biggest statistical nightmares in fantasy leagues because they fill up the stat line. KG does it better, but Marion does a pretty damn good job.
> 
> Marion
> 
> ...



If KG and Amare were on the same team, they would give them a title at the start of the season. Opposing front courts would cry before games.
Amare and Marion are a great frontcourt, but none can argue that its nowhere near what Amare and KG would be.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow kirilenko didnt make the top 25?!

sure he sucked last year but his talent is still undeniable, this is absurd.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

dannyM said:


> wow kirilenko didnt make the top 25?!
> 
> sure he sucked last year but his talent is still undeniable, this is absurd.



Yea. Does seem weird that guys like Stevie Franchise get a free pass when they have an off year, but Kirilenko drops so much.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Yea. Does seem weird that guys like Stevie Franchise get a free pass when they have an off year, but Kirilenko drops so much.


He may not even be in the league this season, so that may be his pass?


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: The Suns 2K8 Rathings*



Jammin said:


> Gilly is on the cover of Live 08, not 2K8...


whoops my bad


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> I never said that Marion is better than KG..... but that was a very nice statistical analysis.... except for the fact that you never mentioned their different roles on their teams. Marion, however, has done all of this _*WITH*_ Amare on the court. Would KG have the same number of rebounds and ppg if Amare were on his team? My argument is that he and KG are two of the biggest statistical nightmares in fantasy leagues because they fill up the stat line. KG does it better, but Marion does a pretty damn good job.
> 
> Marion
> 
> ...



Stats don't tell the whole story.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Ras said:


> Stats don't tell the whole story.


They do in video games.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> They do in video games.


Touché salesman. I guess it just doesn't go well with me with Marion having a higher rating then better players, but, you're right, video games are based on stats.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Ras said:


> Touché salesman. I guess it just doesn't go well with me with Marion having a higher rating then better players, but, you're right, video games are based on stats.


 I on't like how a player can be 99 but not the best at everything. I'd like to believe that 99 means that they are shaking hands with God. However, that's not the case anymore because all of these players ***** about not being rated that high. So they make the overall softer than the individual numbers. I say F-that! If Shaq can't shoot a 3pt shot, then he's not 99! If LBJ can't make a FT, he's not 99!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I remember in ESPN Basketball (2k4), KG's overall rating ended up as something like 107. It said 99 in the roster screen, but in game, on the matchups screen, it had him well above 100. I can't think of anybody else who had actually managed that, but I thought that was kind of neat.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> I remember in ESPN Basketball (2k4), KG's overall rating ended up as something like 107. It said 99 in the roster screen, but in game, on the matchups screen, it had him well above 100. I can't think of anybody else who had actually managed that, but I thought that was kind of neat.


My made up guy did, Sir Dunksalot. He was 114 sometimes! I love 2k4 more than any other version of 2k by the way. Marbury and Voshkul would own your face!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> My made up guy did, Sir Dunksalot. He was 114 sometimes! I love 2k4 more than any other version of 2k by the way. Marbury and Voshkul would own your face!


I played ESPN NBA more than any other version of the game. It was awesome... but I don't have it anymore. 

Ah well, NBA 2k8 is coming out before too long. Behold the power of a PS3! PS3 NBA 2k7 has been holding me over quite nicely.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> I played ESPN NBA more than any other version of the game. It was awesome... but I don't have it anymore.
> 
> Ah well, NBA 2k8 is coming out before too long. Behold the power of a PS3! PS3 NBA 2k7 has been holding me over quite nicely.


that's too bad, I'll be practicing my shot with my Wii.


----------

